# RAM Speicher läuft voll [SOLVED]

## _Poseidon_

Hallo!

Ich habe etwas was mich stört bei meinem Gentoo und ich weiß nicht woher es kommt! Wenn ich es starte auf einem Centrino 1,73 mit 1GB Ram, KDE Nutzer usw dann fängt das System kurz nach dem laden der Programme damit an den Arbeitsspeicher so lang voll zu knallen bis er voll ist.

In dieser Zeit habe ich auch eine CPU Last von 100% und die Festplatte schreibt irgendwas!

Schaue ich dann unter dem Performancemonitor nach sehe ich kein Programm das diese Last verursacht(alles so im Normalbereich). Das selbe auch mit dem ps -ux Kommando. Es gibt kein Prozess der so viel Ausschlag hat! Das Ganze dauert bis der RAM voll ist aso so bis 992 von 1008 MB

Schaue ich mir das Speicherlastdiagram an und sehe:

ca 430MB Anwendungsspeicher

ca 400MB Pufferspeicher ---> wieso so viel?

ca 260MB Zwischenspeicher ---> warum so viel?

In der Zeit wo die CPU Last so hoch war da waren die Werte so:

Benutzerlast zwischen 60-80 % ---> aber kein Prozess wird angezeigt der so viel verbraucht

Systemast so um die 20%

Nice Last so 5-10%

Das komische ist ja das dieses Phänomän immer auftritt, einmal dauert es ca 1min bis er anfängt oder manchmal direkt nach der Anmeldung! Und wenn der RAM fast voll ist dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung...

Ich denke mir aber das so mein System gebremst wird wenn der RAM Speicher andauernt voll ist...

Das gleiche Problem habe ich bei meinem Desktop SystemLast edited by _Poseidon_ on Mon May 21, 2007 8:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## manuels

kurzantwort: freier speicher wird zum cachen genutzt und falls er für etwas anderes (wichtigeres) benötigt wird, wird der speicher fregegeben.

Warum sollte man freien speicher nicht nutzen

----------

## ChrisJumper

_Poseidon_,

ich kann mich meinem Vorredner nur anschließen. Solange schneller Arbeitsspeicher verfügbar ist, wird er vom System ausgenuzt und sei es nur um die Festplattenzugriffe zwischenzuspeichern.

 *Quote:*   

> Das komische ist ja das dieses Phänomän immer auftritt, einmal dauert es ca 1min bis er anfängt oder manchmal direkt nach der Anmeldung! Und wenn der RAM fast voll ist dann ist wieder alles in Ordnung... 
> 
> Ich denke mir aber das so mein System gebremst wird wenn der RAM Speicher andauernt voll ist...

 

Der Prozess den du da wahrscheinlich im Augen hast ist bestimmt dieser "update-DB"-Prozess der "default"  für morgens zwischen 3 und 4 Uhr angelegt ist. Wenn der PC da aus war, fängt er gleich nach dem starten damit an. Er indexiert die Festplatte für den "locate" befehl. Schau doch mal in die Manpage. Ich weiß nicht genau wo man ihn ausstellen oder zu einer anderen Zeit starten kann.

Allerdings ist das nicht ratsam, weil sonst die locate-Antworte ja veraltet sind. (Aber damit leben kann man natürlich auch, wenn man ihn nicht benutzt) Dennoch ist das nichts schlimmes. Wenn du dennoch befürchtest das mit deinem System da etwas nicht in Ordnung sein könnte:

```
emerge  app-forensics/chkrootkit
```

Mfg Chris

----------

## _Poseidon_

 *manuels wrote:*   

> kurzantwort: freier speicher wird zum cachen genutzt und falls er für etwas anderes (wichtigeres) benötigt wird, wird der speicher fregegeben.
> 
> Warum sollte man freien speicher nicht nutzen

 

Wäre es anders nicht effizienter indem man den Speicher frei lässt und je nach Benutzung belegt? Den erst Speicher allokieren und wieder freigeben und wieder allokieren kostet doch bestimmt Zeit?!

Dieses Verhalten wär vor einiger Zeit noch nicht...

----------

## l3u

Ich würd Linus Torvalds mal ne Mail schreiben ;-)

----------

## firefly

 *_Poseidon_ wrote:*   

>  *manuels wrote:*   kurzantwort: freier speicher wird zum cachen genutzt und falls er für etwas anderes (wichtigeres) benötigt wird, wird der speicher fregegeben.
> 
> Warum sollte man freien speicher nicht nutzen 
> 
> Wäre es anders nicht effizienter indem man den Speicher frei lässt und je nach Benutzung belegt? Den erst Speicher allokieren und wieder freigeben und wieder allokieren kostet doch bestimmt Zeit?!
> ...

 

Naja ungenutzer RAM, welche eine "wertvolle" Resource in einem "PC"-System ist, ist Verschwendung.

Denn der RAM ist 100-1000 mal schneller als die Festplatte.

EDIT: und solange der eventuell vorhandene swap-bereich nicht auch noch voll läuft, würde ich mir da keine sorgen machen.

----------

## Silicoid

 *_Poseidon_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wäre es anders nicht effizienter indem man den Speicher frei lässt und je nach Benutzung belegt? Den erst Speicher allokieren und wieder freigeben und wieder allokieren kostet doch bestimmt Zeit?!
> 
> Dieses Verhalten wär vor einiger Zeit noch nicht...

 

Grundsätzlich geht es schneller, neuen Speicher zu allokieren, wenn freier Speicher da ist. 

Wie aber bereits gasagt wurde ist RAM schneller als Platte. Deshalb ist es sinnvoll den nicht benötigten Speicher zu verwenden.

Es gibt sogar den Parameter /proc/sys/vm/swappiness der bestimmt, ob eher ein Programm gewappt wird, oder cache freigegeben wird, wenn Speicher benötigt wird. Standard ist IMHO 60. Damit werden eher Programme geswappt als Cache reduziert.

----------

